# Whats your favorite wading rod?



## Capt. Kendrick

Whats your favorite go to rod while wading? Do you carry 2 rods or do you have a rod that can do multiple types of fishing, Topwater-jigs etc?


----------



## speckcaster

*too many choices & not enough time...*

I'm assuming you mean a walk-in wade ..... in that case this is my fave all around stick....it fishes all baits real well from tops to jigs it work perfectly.

Shimano Compre 7' Medium w fast tip....

If I'm yak fishing and jump out to wade then I'll have extra rods pre-rigged for other applications...

Shimano Compre 7' Medium w Fast tip
Fenwick HMX 6'11" Medium Light w X-Fast
St. Croix 7' Medium 
Kistler (Trout & Reds) 6'10" Medium w X-Fast

or another selection of my way too many (10-15) other saltwater fishing rod & reel collections....don't ask about my freshwater selection....WAY TO MANY!!!

but I'm a tackle ho!

speckcaster


----------



## Sisco Kid

Sarges, Freebird, I can throw anything in my box, spooks to plastics. Its the Cheet

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## John_B_1

I really like my billystix med action fast tip 7'2" spiral


----------



## Joe Fish

I have an old All-star I think it's a Texas popping special. I've had it for over
twenty years..with a Penn spinning reel. Bought the same time I got the rod.

I have other setups I just can't stop using it. One of these days I know it's 
gonna break on me but I am going to use
it until it gives out!
I think I paid almost 200 bucks for it and the reel back then. My buddies thought I
had lost my mind. Lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53

6'8" Lamiglas Medium Light Power/Fast action No Bling Stix is hands down my go-to wading rod. All the others are for specific types of fishing

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## pickn'fish

Since Allstar Titanium days I prefer shorter wading rods. Castaway [email protected] 6'5"in ML is my favorite now. Don't use 7 footers much anymore, especially wading which I prefer to fishing out of a boat...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

pickn'fish said:


> Since Allstar Titanium days I prefer shorter wading rods. Castaway [email protected] 6'5"in ML is my favorite now. Don't use 7 footers much anymore, especially wading which I prefer to fishing out of a boat...


I have a Houston made All Star Titanium 6'9" MedLight in a rod tube in my room, I may let it go one of these years

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## MRDEJ

7'6 St. Croix Mojo Inshore Med/Fast 
Handles it all, no complaints.

Moe


----------



## MNsurf

ARS Prolite 6'5" M/L for tops and Troutmaster lite 6'5" light for plastics

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## curmudgeon

I've got a couple 6'6" BillyStix I really like and use for most of my wading, but I've also got an old American Rodsmiths that was given to me years ago that's always close at hand.


----------



## Drundel

I don't have a favorite, I change it up depending on how and where I'll be fishing. For surf, I have a 7'6" TTF Trout Killer that I really like for an overall rod. If I know I am going to be throwing just tails, I have a FTU Pro rod in light that I choose. When going after flounder, I want something with more backbone, so its usually a cheap med. for my spinning rod. I'm gonna look for a nicer med-heavy rod for chunking croaker one of these days.


----------



## lamar44

7' Cabels Pro Guide. Very soft tip, Penn Friece reel with 8# mono.
Spook Jr. Almost never lose a fish with this little outfit and the
battle is fun.


----------



## bigdogpeter

*Favorite Wading Rod*

I just had my favorite wading rod, a Zell Rowland Allstar Titanium 6'6"top water special I purchased from Chris Martin of Bay Flats Lodge overhauled by David of David's Tackle Box in Rosenberg. He installed all new titanium Fugi guides, new wrappings, new finish and refurbished the cork handle. It was not cheap but this rod is by far the best rod I have owned. After 12 years of use the refurb should allow me to use it for another 12 years. The rod is paired with a Shimano 50mg Chronarch.


----------



## bragwell

7' AllStar ML made in Houston.


----------



## Cobrah

Here's what I use in the bay

I second the sarge wingman. I throw mainly tops and slow sinking plugs like corkies and it handles everything in my box perfect. Really fast tip is awesome for most of the presentation techniques I like.

Before I got that I was using a Waterloo ultra slam mag. Also a sick rod. 

Both rods have the best sensitivity in any rod I've fished, both with outstanding hook setting power and great a great backbone.

In the surf I normally take my phenix m1. Works perfect for plastics all the way up to mr 51's and bigger spoons. Very reasonably priced too


----------



## Blackhawk78418

6'6"Falcon bucoo micro open hook. Med/med I use it for all lures. About to redo my guides worn out 2 of em already.


----------



## willygee

i was using a 7' basspro baitcasting rod for wading both tops and jigs. its medium / fast action and i found it a good hybrid rod. that was paired with a revo sx with mono and seems solid for most situations...

I think i will be switching to a stiffer, shorter rod for topwater - i have a 6.5' temple fork spinning that is MH / Fast (paired with a ci4 with braid tied on). I was messing with it practicing on a local pond and found the action with tops is excellent... i guess so much so I ended landing my first bass on top water! Exhilarating!


----------



## troutless

The one I have in my hands on that day. I use Kistler Rods and Falcon Rods, and FTU Rods.


----------



## Cmac4075

Laguna Lt Wader II does it all in the summer, Solo or Latis in the Winter. One rod needed for a wade.


----------



## willlof

Waterloo Ultra Mag 7'


----------



## Part Timer

falcon coastal med wader.


----------



## agonzales1981

laguna texas wader II I just picked up, best rod ive ever had.


----------



## SaltwaterTom

Ugly Stik Catfish 7 foot casting. Limber enough for soft plastics, enough backbone for big uglies, bull reds, and small sharks, impervious to beach degradation, and balanced perfectly for putting the EVA handle in my mouth when I need 2 hands. Oh, and $30.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ugly-Stik-Catfish-Casting-Rod-7/17472620


----------



## txoutdrsman

FTU 6'6 speck and red "katcher"... Light and lots of action


----------



## Stetson22

I'll stick with my kooter custom! 2.25 ounces


----------



## LA Cox

Now that I've got my BillyStix Texas Wader that's all I use. Awesome rod...great customer service. Fixing to order another just so I've got 2 of the same and I'll get rid of the rest.

Late,
Cox


----------



## natureboy3002

X2 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FISHP

I wade all the time and just use one rod, too much maintenance to carry two reels. I got an old 8' Castaway coastal light out of storage to check it out again, used to use it all the time. I can really cast plastics with that thing. I have been fishing with guys that couldnt believe how far I was casting. The fast tip really gets that tip speed if you do it right. Its nice to have that extra distance when you want it and also just feeling that action is great. Im going back to that rod, the downside is its not stiff enough for really large top waters like super spooks, the are a little harder to get good action on with the whipy tip, but man its fun to cast. Sometimes you have to give up a little to get a little of something else.


----------



## MikeS2942

Skeleton Rod! BY FAR!!! I've been wading for 25 years and this is the lightest rod Ive ever used.


----------



## txteltech

Castaway Skeleton and a Falcon Lowrider


----------



## FratFishing

I use a 7'6" Allstar with a Shimano Currado reel. Nothing beats it in my opinion


----------



## SaltyBones

Castaway Wader Special ML
My trusty old All-Star Titanium Tail Special 6'6" ML


----------



## SonofSasquatch19

7FT medium light h20 camo rod with a lews tournament mg super tuned or a super duty.


----------



## troutless

Kistler 6'8 medium light action.


----------



## ReefBuster

Custom rod my buddy txflatsguy made me with a core attached.. Weighs in at 8.5oz. Can throw that bad boy all day long..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fishdog

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have a Houston made All Star Titanium 6'9" MedLight in a rod tube in my room, I may let it go one of these years
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


If you get the bug to sell, I'm a buyer. LOVED the AS Titaniums. The AST TTS1 was my favorite topwater rod - after 3" broke off the tip. I say 'was' because a customer finally destroyed it this weekend (sigh). Used that rod for 15 years or more.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger

Fishdog said:


> If you get the bug to sell, I'm a buyer. LOVED the AS Titaniums. The AST TTS1 was my favorite topwater rod - after 3" broke off the tip. I say 'was' because a customer finally destroyed it this weekend (sigh). Used that rod for 15 years or more.


I have 4- 7' All Star silver titanium Rods two 844s and two 845s. these were also built in Houston...if you are interested, pm me.

I use a 7' Stik-em rod. and have a second as a back up. both rigs are exact so that if I change I don't have to get used to another action or another gear speed.. I use it for everything I do, soft plastics, mirro-lures, mirro-dyne, top water... virtually everything I throw... I love it.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Ive used many over the years. I like a 6 1/2 foot rod thats light with a pretty fast tip for hardware. Slightly more umph if I'm using bait and I use the cheap rods/reeels in the surf.


----------



## curmudgeon

Got to add a new one: I picked up a Fin-Cast that's the shiz-nit! Wow is it sweeet. Light as a feather but heck of a backbone. 6'6" with recoils and a split grip.


----------



## bishopexpress

I Just got a falcon low rider topwater special and it performs well for topwaters and jigs I think.


----------



## TexasCajun

Waterloo HP Slam Mag


----------



## FlounderMaster

Blair - Inshore Slam - 7'2 medium fast


----------



## tspitzer

texas wade stix --Billy will hook you up--


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

FTU green rod 6'6" medium light action


----------



## DF350

H&H 6'9'' Back country all around best rod ive owned ( not the lure company) 
or if you want there wader lite is s awesome too super light but not great for heavy lures or big reds more of a trout rod


----------



## daveintx

Castaway skeleton 6'5" med with a quatum exo. lightest combo I have ever thrown. it is a killer wade setup....


----------



## Mr. Stickers

tspitzer said:


> texas wade stix --Billy will hook you up--


Just go three of these delivered to the house, have not had a chance to get em wet yet, but I hear they are awesome rods


----------



## Hdfisher427

*Rod length*

Is it not tough to use a rod much more then 6.8'in length when wading. I'm 6 feet tall and my rod hits the water beheld me if not careful, I do case sideways but the best distance cast is over my shoulder.


----------



## Blackhawk78418

6'9" H&H kevlar lt-med xfast with a CI4+ Stradic all day every day


----------



## Justacastaway

*Laguna*

Laguna 6'6"" TX Wader II....1 rod at a time.


----------



## txorange61

Waterloo Ultra Mag 7'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled

Waterloo.

6'9" HP Slam Mag

or 

6'9" HP Slam Mag II


:texasflag


----------



## Captain Dave

*Team Laguna*

Feeching show coming up.. It is the best place to go to try out most of what peeps who buy rods that feech the gulf coast areas.

It's the Indian with nice quiver ol Laguna's.

6'2 Extreme Wader II

6'9 Top-water

Throw in the BillyStiX 6'6 Med light as well. Billy speaks Indian too.. How many ?


----------

